# Adding polar nums with Casio fx-115ES



## 170B

Has anyone figured out how to direclty add polar numbers with it? It seems like it should be possible with the functionality of the machine.

The manual for this calc is pretty poor.


----------



## spinup

170B said:


> Has anyone figured out how to direclty add polar numbers with it? It seems like it should be possible with the functionality of the machine.
> 
> The manual for this calc is pretty poor.


Next week's Question For The Week (QFTW) will be on adding polar numbers using the Casio FX-115ES. The step by step procedure will be provided in the solution.

Joan


----------



## snobumPE

You have to be in complex mode (MODE-&gt;2).

Enter the number using the the angle button, which is above the negative button (-).

If you want the answer in rectangular, just hit =.

If you want the answer in polar, hit shift 2 (says CMPLX above the 2 button) and then 3 (for convert to polar), then =. You can also do this if you already hit = and have the answer in rectangular.

I found complex number entry and conversions slightly easier on the ES-115MS, but that also has its drawbacks, so I have both.


----------



## Adrenaline

You can also change the default answer mode using




Code:


Shift -&gt; Mode (Setup)
Down
3 CMPLX
1 or 2 for rectangular or polar respectively


----------



## Peele1

The manual is poor, however if you study it long enough, it does make sense... 

Just like studying for the PE, eventually it makes sense.


----------

